# VCR Motors



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok I have an old VCR that is on the fritz, I heard someone before say that they used one to run a prop. SO I took the cover off and now Im.....uhhuuhuhuhuh now what!
Anyone have any ideas what to use and how to do it? or a link?


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Here's one from a Halloween-L lister. It's for a rat feast.

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/ratfeast/index.html


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

You just made me think, 'I just threw one of those out! (...and isn't that the way!)' But it's actually still just outside. But you know, I think it's the motor that died...so that's rather pointless isn't it?


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

my problem is how to keep the motor running, Im not great at the motor things. I knwo where it is but do I just run a new power supply to it?


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

so cut the vcr motor out, cut the plug off and rewire it directly to the motor?


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

That would be great and I could use a remote for the power to turn it on and off


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

Ill let you know how it goes!


----------

